# Untreaded raw cedar in the bathroom?



## RuffWoodGal (Nov 15, 2020)

My husband and I just installed untreated cedar planks on two walls in the bathroom. Not sure what kind of cedar it is but we harvested it ourselves in Northern Ontario. It was cut through our own sawmill and the boards were then passed through a 10" planer with some bark still on it. There is good ventilation in the bathroom, the mirror doesn't fog up during showers. We want to keep that lovely cedar smell but are unsure if the wood will mold or turn grey. Should the cedar be sealed or left untreated?

*UPDATE*

Thank you all for the replies, they are much appreciated. I did some research and it's Eastern White Cedar. It doesn't come in contact with water, it would mostly be steam from the shower. Ventilation is good as we shower with the door open (no kids in thr house). The boards were cut with the bark still on at a half inch thickness then planed. It's installed board and batten style. It's been up for about 2 weeks now and it still smells nice. I'm worried about it turning grey as we used some cedar beams for the loft at camp and they turned dark grey within a couple of months.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

The smell will eventually fade. 
It's most likely Western Red Cedar if it has a smell. If it Wrc it won't mold or rot instead it will oxidize and turn brown.
I have no opinion on finishes for wood in the bathroom.
Good for you harvesting your own timber. I tip my hat and raise my cup. 
Good Luck


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Wood and a bathroom come down to how wet will the wood be, AND the species of wood. Many don't tolerate wet/water/moisture at all. I agree with Aj it's likely WRC, and it has quite a bit of moisture resistance. But a good running fan will take away the steam pretty quickly, I believe you would only see a problem left untreated if it stayed wet a lot. Color will probably go to gray and the smell will dissipate, but you can sometimes get it back with sanding it, and reopening it's pores. This works much better for Eastern Red Cedar ERC.

I too applaud your use of your own wood, it's great you have the option, and the equipment.

Western Red Cedar

Western Red characteristics

Eastern Red, or Aromatic Cedar

Eastern Cedar with characteristics.

Welcome to Lumber Jocks.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i put t&g cedar on the ceiling in both our bathrooms and just sealed them with a water sealer like thompsons which didn't change the color much and had no sheen.it will kill the smell but that will fade anyway.it's been over 18 years and there is no graying at all.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> The smell will eventually fade.
> It's most likely Western Red Cedar if it has a smell. If it Wrc it won't mold or rot instead it will oxidize and turn brown.
> I have no opinion on finishes for wood in the bathroom.
> Good for you harvesting your own timber. I tip my hat and raise my cup.
> ...


I'd guess it would be Juniper (way more smell than WRC) or Emerald cedar as WRC doesn't grow in Ontario.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Did you tongue and groove it? Or just butt together? From the sound of reading it most likely issue will be shrinking as it dries and leaving gaps.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I d guess it would be Juniper (way more smell than WRC) or Emerald cedar as WRC doesn t grow in Ontario.
> 
> - Foghorn


Most of the places a WRC will grow are listed by the Dept of Ag, under The US forest service, and like any gubmit agency they speak in generalities. Believe me, WRC grows in many areas not out west. It's the same as a guy in Idaho who has Walnut trees (Juglans *************************) out the wazoo. Trees really don't like always, and never, they grow where they find temperature range, and soil conditions that meet their needs, and even then they are often a lot more flexible than some people believe them to be. Now their inherent home range may be one place, but trees grow where they like it.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I d guess it would be Juniper (way more smell than WRC) or Emerald cedar as WRC doesn t grow in Ontario.
> 
> - Foghorn
> 
> ...


Smartest guy in the room, as usual…
True Western Red Cedar(Thuja plicata)....growing in Northern Ontario? You're really going to argue about that?
At best, you might find some type of hybrid grafted shrub in someones back yard, and even thats pushing it.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've lined a couple closets and a hallway with cedar. The smell will go away quickly.

So I would be doing it for looks, not the aroma.

The wood is pretty, I would seal it but you could probably leave it bare with no issues.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I would point out that steam Saunas are usually made with cedar but it is Western Red Cedar or it's look alike Incense Cedar which is quite similar but softer in texture, sometimes called pencil wood…used for pencils. They also do not have much odor and it dissipates quickly.

I agree neither of these would grow in *Northern* Ontario. In all likelihood you have Eastern Red Cedar which is "native" to your area and has a prominent odor. The other in your area would be Eastern white cedar.

I think it would be OK to use it in the bathroom unfinished but I would want it planed and sanded to a smooth surface. Actually any top coat could become a maintenance problem in a moist environment like a bathroom.

If you like the cedar odor you can purchase Cedar oil and drip some on a wood block in n open container as needed….don't put on the wall.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I would point out that steam Saunas are usually made with cedar but it is Western Red Cedar or it s look alike Incense Cedar which is quite similar but softer in texture, sometimes called pencil wood…used for pencils. They also do not have much odor and it dissipates quickly.
> 
> I agree neither of these would grow in *Northern* Ontario. In all likelihood you have Eastern Red Cedar which is "native" to your area and has a prominent odor. The other in your area would be Eastern white cedar.
> 
> ...


Eastern Red Cedar is Juniper which is also pencil wood.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

id dont think the op really cares what kind of cedar it is,she just wants to know if she should seal it or not.so why all the debate what kind of wood it is? we dont need the "smartest" guy in the room to figure it out since no one knows,do we?


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> id dont think the op really cares what kind of cedar it is,she just wants to know if she should seal it or not.so why all the debate what kind of wood it is? we dont need the "smartest" guy in the room to figure it out since no one knows,do we?
> 
> - pottz


Apologies. You are correct!  I'll flip you for who buys the beer.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

None of the Cedars mentioned above are really cedars. Most are in the cypress family.
I know we had to his discussion before and I don't remember if I lost or won the argument.
Probably lost but that's not the point.
Aromatic cedar is what I know to be Eastern red cedar the finest stock from Tennessee. Eastern red cedar is not prized for it grain. Unless you like big knots.
WRC tress grow tall and straight like our women out here on the west coast.
Cedar of Lebanon is one of my favorites.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> None of the Cedars mentioned above are really cedars. Most are in the cypress family.
> I know we had to his discussion before and I don't remember if I lost or won the argument.
> Probably lost but that's not the point.
> Aromatic cedar is what I know to be Eastern red cedar the finest stock from Tennessee.
> ...


Spanish cedar is another not true cedar that I love for some things although the taste stays for quite a while regardless of DC quality. Closer to mahogany than cedar. Doh! Being a little too cerebral again.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> id dont think the op really cares what kind of cedar it is,she just wants to know if she should seal it or not.so why all the debate what kind of wood it is? we dont need the "smartest" guy in the room to figure it out since no one knows,do we?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


you sure about that because i flip for premium bourbans,well aged!!!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> id dont think the op really cares what kind of cedar it is,she just wants to know if she should seal it or not.so why all the debate what kind of wood it is? we dont need the "smartest" guy in the room to figure it out since no one knows,do we?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


I do like bourbon, but it's a level below the scotch I like. I'll settle for a mid range Lagavulin 16 though!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> id dont think the op really cares what kind of cedar it is,she just wants to know if she should seal it or not.so why all the debate what kind of wood it is? we dont need the "smartest" guy in the room to figure it out since no one knows,do we?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


your on foghorn,i just need to know when and where,ill bring my own tasting glass-lol.


----------



## Chenier (Mar 15, 2019)

The bathroom in our western Quebec cottage has a shower enclosure made of unsealed, untreated local white cedar. After 15 years it shows no signs of mold, mildew, rot, or deterioration of any sort. The cottage isn't winterized so we're only there about 6 months a year.

The walls of the same bathroom are made of untreated pine boards. We don't know for sure but they're something like 30 to 50 years old, more likely the latter. They show no signs of deterioration, either - but they do have a great patina.

My recommendation to the OP would be to leave your cedar walls alone. Most likely they'll be fine. Keep an eye on 'em. If they start to show signs of distress, caught early, it's easy enough to clean them with TSP, let them dry, and then apply a sealer. I'm betting you won't need to.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i think weve already scared the hell out of here.all she wanted was a simple answer ! hey ruffwoodgal please come back,im sorry for the rude intro but this is how it goes here sometimes when you have a bunch of passionate woodworkers.most are trying to help you!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If it is a dark red or at least dark red heartwood, it is likely an Eastern red cedar, sometimes called aromatic cedar and it is usually the one used for cedar lined closets and and cedar chests. If it has a relatively light color it is probably Easter white (aka Northern white) cedar, though I have read that it smells like pineapple (?). Sealing it will likely reduce or eliminate the smell. Eastern red cedar is pretty resistant to mold and mildew but the best way to avoid moisture problems is to have good ventilation so that it dries out quickly (the real reason fart fans are required by building code in most places in bathrooms without windows). If surfaces don't feel wet after a hot shower, you probably won't have a problem. The smell will decline over time but sometimes you can reactivate the cedar smell with some light sanding, though even that after a while will not bring back the original smell you get when it is new, especially if you have good ventilation. As suggested above you can buy cedar oil specifically designed to recharge cedar closets and chests.

Fun fact: there are no native cedars (genus Cedrus) in North or South America. Nearly all of the trees we call cedars are in the Cypress family (Cupressaceae). True cedars are in the pine family (Pinaceae).


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

lazyman i guess you wern't paying attention the op didn't really care what the wood was she wanted to know if it should be sealed ? seems everyones is fixated on the wood species!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Throw some sealer on your wood to preserve it's appearance and bring a bag of Cedar shavings in from your planer every week. 
... best of both worlds.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Throw some sealer on your wood to preserve it's appearance and bring a bag of Cedar shavings in from your planer every week.
> ... best of both worlds.
> 
> - shipwright


+1 if thats what you want.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> lazyman i guess you wern t paying attention the op didn t really care what the wood was she wanted to know if it should be sealed ? seems everyones is fixated on the wood species!!!
> 
> - pottz


But it does make a difference if you want cedar or pineapple smell!

Actually, i just wanted to get in on the drinking.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> lazyman i guess you wern t paying attention the op didn t really care what the wood was she wanted to know if it should be sealed ? seems everyones is fixated on the wood species!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


cheers !


----------

